# my fish is bloated, not eating, lays on her side, then swims around, lost her feelers



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

my powder blue gourami, is new to the tank. She never ate food at the top of the tank. I had to push the flake food down under the water for her to eat. I thought she was just shy. Now she is bloated, not eating, lays on her side, then swims around, lost her feelers. Her fin in the back has started to deteriorate. She has a discoloration around her belly, but her scales are not sticking out. I had another fish swell up then die, not to long ago. I have treated the tank with tetracycline, as recommended by petsmart. I do not have a quarantine tank. I want her to get better, but I don't want her to suffer either. What should I do?


----------



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I feed once a day. Not too much.


----------

